# Gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2 và phương pháp điều trị như thế nào là tốt nhất



## avado Việt (24/3/19)

Gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2 là giai đoạn diễn biến bệnh xấu của gan nhiễm mỡ độ 1 và là bước đệm dẫn tới giai đoạn 3 – giai đoạn nguy hiểm nhất. Để biết bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2 là gì hãy cùng tìm hiểu bài viết sau.

*Nguyên nhân gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2.*
• Đã mắc bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ từ lâu nhưng không biết. Vô tình trong khi đi khám và phát hiện ra.

• Đã được chẩn đoán mắc bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ nhưng chủ quan và thờ ơ, không xử lý khiến gan nhiễm mỡ độ 1 chuyển biến nhanh chóng diễn tiến tới độ 2.

• Dùng phương pháp điều trị cùng với chế độ dinh dưỡng không hợp lý dẫn tới bệnh ngày càng trở nặng.

*Triệu chứng gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2*
• Đa số người có gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2 chưa có triệu chứng lâm sàng cụ thể để có thể nhận biết. Những biểu hiện vàng da, da bị nổi nốt đỏ, đau tức hạ sườn phải xuất hiện ở khá nhiều trường hợp …

• Chụp siêu âm gan cho thấy trong hình ảnh các mô mỡ đã lan tỏa ra trên các nhu mô gan, cơ hoành và ở đường bờ các tĩnh mạch trong gan đã bị giảm nhiễm khó xác định.

Gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2 có thể chưa đe dọa tính mạng người bệnh, nhưng gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2 nếu không được loại bỏ kết hợp với các yếu tố nguy cơ khác sẽ dẫn tới tình trạng gan nhiễm mỡ độ 3 và các biến chứng khác nhanh chóng.

Tại giai đoạn 2, gan chưa bị tổn thương quá nghiêm trọng nên có phương pháp điều trị bệnh gan đúng cách thì gan của bạn sẽ dễ dàng phục hồi và thời gian điều trị rút ngắn rất nhiều. Trong khi đó mức chi phí điều trị thấp hơn rất nhiều so với gan nhiễm mỡ độ 3.

*Cách điều trị gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2.*
Khi phát hiện ra mình bị gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2, thì người có bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2 cần kiểm soát chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh, ăn nhiều chất xơ, rau quả tươi, hạn chế ăn các loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều tinh bột, hạn chế ăn đồ chứa nhiều chất béo khó tiêu, tránh các đồ ăn ngọt như: bánh, kẹo…., đồ ăn nhanh, hạn chế đến mức tối đa việc uống rượu, bia, đồ uống có cồn.

Sử dụng các loại thuốc và thảo dược hay thực phẩm chức năng giúp hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2, kết hợp với việc loại bỏ các nguyên nhân gây bênh do chế độ ăn uống, tập luyện hay sinh hoạt không lành mạnh, điều độ mà thôi.

*Thảo dược hỗ trợ điều trị gan nhiễm mỡ.*
Nếu như với bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ độ 1 bạn chỉ cần kiên trì, duy trì thực hiện một chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý, tập luyện thể dục điều độ sẽ đẩy lùi được bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ độ 1 thì gan nhiễm mỡ độ 2 và độ 3 là gan đã bị tổn thương nghiêm trọng nên cần sự tác động thêm của thuốc hoặc các sản phẩm thảo dược tự nhiên để đẩy nhanh.


----------

